
Show HN: DIY Business Emails - gduverger
https://gduverger.com/diy-business-emails/
======
sarcasmatwork
Buy domain, Setup VPS, Configure DNS, Install mailinabox, Setup letsencrypt

I pay ~$12 month which I have complete access and control over. My $0.02.....

